# Crippled Phrag. Olaf Gruss



## ORG (Jul 22, 2011)

Some years ago I get some seedlings of Phrag. Olaf Gruss from Canada. Last years the first one flowered with a normal flower. This year the first flower has a not united synsepal, the second one has the same and also no lip and looks like a lindenii-cross (also when I know that all lindenii-hybrids have a typical shoe).

Here the first flower












here the second one
















Here it looks really attractiv






For all who knows not so well the hybrid _*Phragmipedium *_*Olaf Gruss*. It is the hybrid between _*Phrag. pearcei*_ and _*Phrag. besseae*_.





















And here another one *Phragmipedium Olaf*, the cross between _dalessandroi _and _richteri_.






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Braem (Jul 22, 2011)

ORG said:


> Some years ago I get some seedlings of Phrag. Olaf Gruss from Canada. Last years the first one flowered with a normal flower. This year the first flower has a not united synsepal, the second one has the same and also no lip and looks like a lindenii-cross (also when I know that all lindenii-hybrids have a typical shoe).
> 
> Here the first flower
> 
> ...


All what you need to do is to pour a Paulaner Weizen into medium.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2011)

Drunk plants make wonky flowers, eh? 

I like them, especially the normal ones. 

Ya know, I'm surprised the registrar allowed two such similar names, Olaf and Olaf Gruss, especially since the parentage is so similar (and sometimes disputed at the species level- i.e. besseae & d'alessandroi and richteri & pearcei).


----------



## ORG (Jul 22, 2011)

Dear Ernee,
I was astonished also that they were accepted with these names. 
But peearcei and richteri are really so different when you see them side by side. The same is with besseae and dalessandroi.

Dear Guido,
I would prefer Erdinger Weißbier. If the plants would like the same I have my doubts

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Braem (Jul 22, 2011)

ORG said:


> Dear Ernee,
> I was astonished also that they were accepted with these names.
> But peearcei and richteri are really so different when you see them side by side. The same is with besseae and dalessandroi.
> 
> ...


One day we will make the experiment and we will be famous ever after


----------



## Shiva (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine is in spike. We'll see which way it will go. Forgive my ignorance but what is Erdinger Weißbier and Paulaner Weizen. If these are brands of beer, I'm not sure they are available in Canada. Anyway, you are already famous, both of you...oke:


----------



## John Boy (Jul 22, 2011)

would Edelstoff count as well???


----------



## ORG (Jul 22, 2011)

Both are Bavarian Beers from Munic and nearby Munic. Both are wheatbeers, typical for the rfegion where I live in South-Bavaria

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2011)

Yay besseae hyb...!


ORG said:


>


----------



## Braem (Jul 22, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Mine is in spike. We'll see which way it will go. Forgive my ignorance but what is Erdinger Weißbier and Paulaner Weizen. If these are brands of beer, I'm not sure they are available in Canada. Anyway, you are already famous, both of you...oke:


That are two brands of German (Bavarian) beer ... Don't forget Olaf is Bavarian ... they like the stuff


----------



## Shiva (Jul 22, 2011)

Braem said:


> That are two brands of German (Bavarian) beer ... Don't forget Olaf is Bavarian ... they like the stuff



Thanks Olaf and Dr Braem.

Would love to taste them now in the heat wave we're having. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 22, 2011)

The more 'peloric-looking one' resembles a sarracenia flower...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2011)

ORG said:


>



Must be a lindenii hybrid! :wink:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks very much like a phrag I posted on Rob Z.'s site a few years ago. I used to send him all my freak phrag pictures.


----------



## Jorch (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the second flower! The shape is so symmetrical and the color is great


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 25, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hyb...!



Magnifique!!!

A cross between a starfish and a Phrag besseae? Yay!!!!! Starfish hybrid!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 25, 2011)

It actually is a bit attractive without the pouch!


----------



## Pete (Jul 26, 2011)

ive had erdinger before! good stuff! that second pouchless flower with the unfused synsepal is crazy looking


----------

